# Gooseberry, red/white/black currants and dogs



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

we got given gooseberry, black, red, white currant bushes along with raspberry and blackberry...double triple checking all fine in the garden with dogs about.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

LittlePancakeTheExotic said:


> we got given gooseberry, black, red, white currant bushes along with raspberry and blackberry...are these fine in the garden with a dog??!


 yes


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks. Any other thoughts? He got hold of raisins last month so cant take any chances now!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Dried fruit is toxic but fresh should be fine apart from grapes so don't plant a vine! Chocolate of course is v bad for dogs especially dark chocolate & avoid using cocoa bark on your garden. Macademia nuts are also I gather bad news for dogs & lilies also altho I doubt most dogs would want to eat lilies.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My old dog would pick the strawberries and blackberries off the plants - so if your boy takes a fancy to them all you may not get any yourself


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Fleur said:


> My old dog would pick the strawberries and blackberries off the plants - so if your boy takes a fancy to them all you may not get any yourself


My first GSD would pick blackberries from the very ends of bushes, but otherwise would sit and look at me, and I'd have to pick them for him. He also learnt to pull mussels off rocks and crunch through the shells when we went to the seaside.


----------

